# One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest (1975)



## mac1 (Jan 26, 2003)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; WARNING POSSIBLE SPOILER >>>> 

I watched One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest for the first time yesterday, it was one hell of a good film. It was one of them films that really made me think, especially the ending.

What however, was Kessey's message? What I made of it was that by killing off MacMurphy and leaving his body, It prevented him from becoming a martyr/hero. Had the Cheif taken his body, everyone would have assumed that he had escaped, thus creating a kind of legendary character. What I missed, was why was this so important. Was the story written as an analogy of something historical? I certainly got that feeling. Or was it simply a story about the failure of rebellion, and the loss of false hopes. Did it even have a social message. I certainly got the feeling it did have something to say. I don't usually miss the point of a film, but in this case I was left thinking (which is a good thing). Could anyone fill me in on the background of the Film/Story? Am I an idiot to has missed the point? Perhaps  

What are you thoughts?


----------



## Survivor (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re:One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*

You probably have to read the book.  The title (which I don't think they explain in the movie) is from a childhood game "Chief" used to play.  Since he's the POV character in the book, the whole thing relates to him a lot more, you understand it as this one guy's story.

The problem with the movie is that of course they center on Jack Nickleson's (no idea how to spell that) character, but he's not really the one the story is supposed to be centered on.  When you center the story on him, it becomes "small time criminal does the pyschiatric ward" and there _is_ no larger point.  Lot's of fun, but no larger point.


----------



## Combat311 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re:One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*

The movie suck


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re:One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*

Good film, but never read the book...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re:One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*

Just seen the Sesame Street version - monster theatre, introduced by Cookie Monster:

It was preceded by "3 flew over the chicken coop" and "4 flies over pigsty - lands in mud".

Good fun.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re:One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*

WOW! SOUNDS MAGNIFICENT!


----------

